# Prednol



## melek73 (Nov 30, 2007)

Hi,

Thanks for all your previous replies.  But have some more queries.

Saw skin doctor again and she wants me to go on prednol 40mg i'm currently 26w is this ok to use.  I'm asking this as yesterday she seemed to backtrack as she wanted to know why i was using a certain cream and i told her that she had put me on it  .

Secondly, my parents are coming over in 3wks and have found an unopened pot of calmurid will this be safe to use or not.  All the moisturising eczema creams here seem to contain linalool, which typically i'm alergic to.

Thanks again

Sue


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Not ideal but ok if short course for 1 week. Not got access to books just now so don't know what's in cream. Check with local pharmacy

Maz x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Sue,

Back now so can check out info on Calmurid (main active ingredients are urea and lactic acid).

No specific info available on use in pregnancy but generally topical skin applications are thought to be ok. Ingredients don't include and lanolin or lanolin based products so shouldn't be a problem with allergy.

Hope this helps
Maz x


----------

